# 4440 Electrical



## SixTsFarm (Jun 24, 2013)

Our 4440 w/ CHA is shutting down the cab blowers, radio and alternator hand after cranking. After shutting the engine off, the keyed switch is dead...no electrical going to it. Wait 10 seconds or a few minutes and it will crank the engine. When the engine is running after electrical components shut off, the alternator indicator is pegged to the left hand side of the guage,,,negative charge. 
I have traced cables from batteries to starter and no wire is touching or rubbing metal. 
Anyone had experience with this and be able to tell me where to start?

Thanks!


----------



## drmonsterbrain (Jun 7, 2013)

Check the connectors where they come together at the firewall.


----------

